# Fuente regulable de 0V a 30V con Protector contra Corto Circuitos



## Manonline (Jun 23, 2008)

Buenass!

Bueno, resulta que en los laboratorios de mi colegio disponemos de unas fuentes regulables que en mi experiencia funcionan muuy bien, y quería compartir con ustedes el circuito.

Esta fuente data del año 1995, aunque debe ser una modificacion de la original que tiene sus inicios en el año 86'. El impreso original a mi criterio estaba mal hecho (en casa de herrero, cuchillo de palo como ya sabran), asi que al copiar la fuente, me tome el atrevimiento de modificarla para comprimir mas los componentes y ensanchar un poco algunas pistas que me resultaron criticas.

El funcionamiento la verdad que no sabria describirlo ya que hay agunos temas que desconozco.

No tuve la oportunidad de levanta el circuito, aunque lo estoy intentando y me resulta muy complicado, asi que si algun alma caritativa y con paciencia se ofrece a levantarlo, bienvenido sea 

El archivo esta en formato PCB Wizard 3.5 y tiene un par de librerias agregadas por mi, asi que sino las ven avisen que las publico.

Una cosa mas y asi me retiro jajaja (en realidad dos porque me acabo de acordar otra cosa jajajajajaja), los diodos que estan a la derecha de 7mm de largo deben ser diodos zener, pero desconozco su valor, mas tarde vere de medirlos.
En la bornera cuadruple que tienen a la izquierda va un TIP36, de arriba a abajo va: Colector, Base, Emisor... y el de abajo de todo es la SALIDA, con respecto a masa.

bueno, si notan algun error o algo, avisen 

salu2,
mano.

EDIT: Gente, todavia no hice una revision muy exhaustiva del PCB, pero parece estar bien, igual voy a volver a verla un par de veces estos dias.

*EDIT2: Encontre un par de errores en la parte del protector contra corto circuitos, los cuales tengo qe arreglar pero no tengo mas la placa original. En estos dias lo arreglo.*

Tambien agregue archivos en formato de imagen para aquellos que no tengan el PCB Wizard 3.5


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

Muy buen aporte manonline.

eso me servira mucho para usar en mi mesa de trabajo.

saludos.


----------



## Manonline (Jul 5, 2008)

bueno... el circuito lo voy a conseguir en estos dias, ya que averigue quien fue el qe la diseño y le pedi el diagrama.

Igual por lo que vi el funcionamiento es muy simple. La entrada de tension del regulador se conecta a la tension positiva mediante una R de 0.22ohms, para que el protector contra cortos pueda ver la corriente que pasa por la R. Mediante un comparador se compara una tension de referencia establecida por los zenners, y cuando esta se iguala o se supera por la tension de la R de 0.22ohms, se activa el tristor que cierra el rele, cortando la tension y prendiendo el led de corto.

por otro lado el regulador no entrega la corriente de carga, sino el que se encarga de eso es el TIP36C que es un seguidor por emisor... Esto tmb permite que la fuente llegue a 0V y no a 1.2V como las fuentes normales con LM317.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ago 17, 2008)

Exelente aporte, estaria perfecto que compartieras el diagrama, asi alguien tal vez pueda estudiarla y ver si hay algun otro error.

saludos a todos


----------



## jona (Ago 24, 2008)

hola
parece bastante interesante y si no me equivoco las vi funcionar, en la escuela tecnica 28, en el area de laboratorio.
no describis cuanta corriente(ampere) soporta la misma, pero debe rondar entre los 1.5 y 3 ampere como maximo.
el circuito de seguro debe de llevar algun tipo de ajuste, para calibrar el sistema de proteccion.
saludos


----------

